# San Francisco de Quito - Light of America | Ecuador



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello to all forists, I want to show you the city where I live, the proud capital city of Ecuador, Latin America.

*San Francisco de Quito* is the capital of Ecuador, a city located in a long plateau at 2900 mettres over sea level, just beside under three volcanos: Rucu (Father) Pichincha Mama (Mother) Pichincha and Guagua (Son) Pichincha. Guagua is active, but monitored by volcanologists. Quito's old town was considered first latinamerican human heritage by UNESCO, and the biggest and best well-preserved old downtown in América. The whole city is full of beautiful landscapes of the Andes Mountains.



*Quito's Old Downtown (Centro Histórico District)*

Independence Plaza










Main Cathedral










Sucre National Theatre










Main Library and Cultural Centre










Streets:
























































Most Expensive Hotel in Quito: Hotel Plaza Grande











Basílica del Sagrado Voto Nacional, one of the tallests churches of América:




















San Francisco Church and Plaza




















Compañía de Jesús Church










The inside of this church is all covered of gold.





























El Panecillo hill and its main landmark: La Virgen del Panecillo



















Centro Cultural Itchimbía, on the Itchimbia Hill close to old downtown.











*North Downtown Quito*

The most modern district are located north from the old downtown. Most of all financial activities are located in this area. But* tall buildings up to 80 mettres cannot be built in Quito because of one reason: The aeroport is located in the centre of the city north of buisiness districts, so in Quito is normal to see aeroplanes flying in the air like birds.










*La Mariscal District*




















Hotel Marriott



















Cayambe Volcano seen from la Mariscal ditrict











*Iñaquito and El Batán Districts*

The first one is commercial and the second one residential, located in the most central part of the north downtown. Here we found the big La Carolina Park.

Río Amazonas Ave.










6 de Diciembre Ave.










República del Salvador Ave.










Skyline of Iñaquito District and the great La Carolina Park




























Quicentro Shopping Centre, where most young quiteños come to spend nights before going partying.










Iñaquito district getting closer to the aeroport in ciclo-sunday (only bicycles on streets):










El Batán Alto district and the Cotopaxi volcano as seen from the city.










Antisana Volcano.










La Plaza de las Américas on NNUU Ave. and Republica Ave. The most trendy mall in Quito, where the yougest cutest people in Quito come to have some coffee before going to the weekend party.











*Gonzalez Suarez district.*

A residential district, located in a hill where we've got a beautiful view of all volcanoes and the north downtown.






































Quito's Internation Aeroport in the centre of the city, but building another one who will be finished next year.



















*South Quito*
Considered the most poor part of the city.











*The Middle of the World, the Equator line.*

Located 20 minutes north of Quito.











*TeleferiQo and VulQano Park*































Lindo Quito de mi Vida


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

nice pictures.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow very beautiful. Have been there two years ago. Certainly worth a visit.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing!Love it!


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Neat!


----------

